# Bar Soap or Body Wash?



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Personally, I prefer bar soap for many reasons.

1. *Affordable*: They're cheap, they last longer and do the job better than most body washes.
2. *Environmental*: Bar soap usually comes wrapped in paper whereas body wash is a big disposable plastic bottle.
3. *Variety*: Whether you're on a budget or have money to spare there are options for everyone and of all skin types, body washes are like $5 - $10 each and kind of all feel the same from my experience.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Body wash. Soap tends to have a rough texture whereas body wash is soft and feels more refreshing.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Body wash. I'm too lazy to sit and wait for a bar of soap to lather up and then not lather nearly as well as body wash does. Maybe it's our ultra-hard water or something. Bar soap seems to leave a residue on me. Just squoosh some body wash on a pouf and I'm good to go.

I also have to use antibacterial soap because I have a stoma and am susceptible to kidney infections, and I don't like how germs can collect more easily on a bar of soap which is usually used by more than one person and sits stewing in its own slippery slime when not in use. (Maybe I'm imagining the germ thing and it's not factually proven, but it grosses me out just the same.)

And I like the variety of body washes. To me, the bar soap is what all seems the same. :/


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I use Dove bar soap. Nice and mild.










If you use body wash, you kind of have to use a body puff. Otherwise, you will go through the body wash very quickly, which gets expensive. I don't like body puffs. Something icky about their texture.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Bar soap - I never could understand why anyone would use that body wash stuff, although my wife has some in her shower. I don't like it.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Body wash. Soap dries my skin out too much


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Body wash. I haven't used a bar of soap for a long time, except for my hands sometimes, and I don't like how it's hard to rinse it all off because it's slimy. Soap smells nice.


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

Irish Spring bar soap.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Body wash. Was using dove due to recommendations but I don't like it, I just bought Dr. Bronners again... I always seem to go back to it. The weird cult writing all over the bottle that keeps drawing me in lol I love reading it in the shower. It's also biodegradable which is cool and you can use it for a lot of different things.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

body wash, I prefer how it makes my skin feel


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

My favourite kind of soap only comes in a bar. I don't like to share the thing though, living with other people, so I go for the body wash. There's a body wash alternative but the smell is totally off and it seems to lack the same moisturizing action. I'm not sure it's any more expensive or anything. The bars seem to go quite a lot quicker.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Am I the only one that uses both lol. Weird now that I think about about it but I wash with the bar soap...rinse....then use body wash....rinse.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Am I the only one that uses both lol. Weird now that I think about about it but I wash with the bar soap...rinse....then use body wash....rinse.


I'm the same!!  I was starting to think I was just super weird.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

It's been ages since I used body wash. Kind of liked it I guess but I main bar soap.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

who still uses bar soap nowadays


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I use Dove bar soap. Nice and mild.
> 
> If you use body wash, you kind of have to use a body puff. Otherwise, you will go through the body wash very quickly, which gets expensive. I don't like body puffs. Something icky about their texture


I find it easier to use those puff ball loofas with bar soap than with body wash. It lathers a lot and really fast. Dove bar soap is really good but runs out quick, I buy it occasionally.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kinable said:


> I find it easier to use those puff ball loofas with bar soap than with body wash. It lathers a lot and really fast. Dove bar soap is really good but runs out quick, I buy it occasionally.


I go through about one 1 bar every 6 weeks. Each bar costs about $1.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Body wash and a loofah all the way. The more the lather, the cleaner I feel. :laugh:


----------



## Kaleido (Jul 5, 2018)

Neither... I can't be the only one that uses shampoo instead of those, unless that's counted as bodywash...

But I use body scrubs too to exfoliate and it makes my skin so soft and I walk out smelling like coffee beans and coconuts. 🤗


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Shower gel.

I'd never choose to use a bar of soap to wash with. The shower gel I buy usually ends up back on offer of £1 for a huge "family size" bottle so it lasts me months, and the bottle is recyclable too.



mt moyt said:


> who still uses bar soap nowadays


My dad does for washing his hands and/or body with. Kinda wish he wouldn't as it makes the edges of our sinks gunky and gross, though I've tried to buy little holders for them to go into but he won't use them, and won't clean the edges of the sinks. I rarely use the soap so I don't see it as my responsibility to clean, I just use the handwash my brother or I buy.


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Bar soap all the way I have used a musk soap for about a year which smells like the lifesavers musk lollies! Comes in a paper bag so good for the environment waste wise.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I always use bar soap rubbing onto the body scrub flowery ball thing working the best for me. Although I do like the scents some of the nicer body wash gives, they usually just overlather too much without really much soapiness and cleaning action in them. And I notice bar soaps lasts much longer than body wash because of this.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm the same!!  I was starting to think I was just super weird.


:laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Both.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I use a bar of soap. I think it lasts way longer and cleans much better. Usually use it with a body scrubbing mitt.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

Body wash. Soap smells too... Idk... Soapy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I use Dove bar soap. Nice and mild.


 I use Dave soap. Still leaves me grubby


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

sabbath9 said:


> Bars are best for me. Costco Kirkland brand is best, but I'll settle for Dial.


I've heard those are one of the worst, they have a ton of bad reviews but I can't say anything since I haven't tried them. I'd like to though.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Body wash.

I hate it when the soap bar wears down to just a little sliver. It is hard to hold onto that when washing. Also, you have to put the soap bar in a soap holder dish thingy after you're done and sometimes those can get pretty disgusting after awhile.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

body wash


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like to exercise, so mostly bar soap.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

dove bar soaps. love how soft it makes my skin feel. All the other cheaper brands leave you feeling dry . 
Don't care for the body wash at all.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I prefer body wash over bar soap.


----------



## Jim5840 (Jul 28, 2018)

Body wash fo sho


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Body wash


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Body Wash. Bar soap causes my skin to be dry.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Body wash all the way. It is way easier to wash yourself when you put it on those puffy things. You also don't need much body wash as I buy highly concentrated body wash. Bars of soap are harder to manage because they are harder to hold onto as it's harder to get a good grip.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Body wash for me. Don't have to worry about dropping it. :b


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Both.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Body wash definitely.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd use toothpaste for soap before I'd use bar soap. Can't stand that stuff! I don't like how it sticks to things and how it feels slimy when it's wet and how it just generally makes a nuisance of itself THE WHOLE TIME you have it in your bathroom. 

I use softsoap. Whatever that qualifies as.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to be careful with body washes. I used a body wash (I think it was Axe, or maybe Irish Spring) once and I broke out in hives all over my body and had puffy red eyes. It scared me to death. Fortunately it wore off.
I am fine with Suave - no problems. Normally, it's bar soap. I have been using Dial's new Coconut milk bar soap. Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Body wash for sure lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have to be careful with body washes. I used a body wash (I think it was Axe, or maybe Irish Spring) once and I broke out in hives all over my body and had puffy red eyes. It scared me to death. Fortunately it wore off.
> I am fine with Suave - no problems. Normally, it's bar soap. I have been using Dial's new Coconut milk bar soap. Pretty neat stuff.


I used some drugstore brand of body wash once and when I put it you know where, it stung like a b****. Also stung my armpits where I had just shaved. Awful.

I *don't *have allergies to food, pollen, pets, bee stings, etc. but I'm becoming more and more sensitive to skin products as I grow older. One brand of eye drops and another brand of contact lens solution left a big big red mark on my face where it dripped down. A brand of facial lotion that had SPF in it caused my face to turn bright red.

So I'm really weary of using new skin products, especially stuff that has sun block in it.

https://www.harmondiscount.com/072785101258.html


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I used some drugstore brand of body wash once and when I put it you know where, it stung like a b****. Also stung my armpits where I had just shaved. Awful.
> 
> I *don't *have allergies to food, pollen, pets, bee stings, etc. but I'm becoming more and more sensitive to skin products as I grow older. One brand of eye drops and another brand of contact lens solution left a big big red mark on my face where it dripped down. A brand of facial lotion that had SPF in it caused my face to turn bright red.
> 
> ...


Ugh I feel like I developed an allergy to some sun block products. Randomly my skin will itch or burn, and it will leave a greasy layer on my skin that always manages to get into my eyes and that burns like hell and continues to burn until my watering eyes flush it out. I was in a Wal-Mart with my sister to pick up some things after a day of swimming and suddenly that sunblock got in my eyes and I swear people must have thought I was crying my eyes out with all the water flowing lol I kept blinking like crazy it stung so bad.


----------



## Dimples08 (Jan 1, 2018)

I can only use the soap Dove sensitive skin. Anything else I become itchy.
I can use either the bar or body wash in the sensitive but I only use the body wash.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I have sensitive skin so I'm a bit wary of using soap bars. It's probably an odd pet peeve to have but it does gross me out how it sits in the shower collecting germs regardless of if I lather and rinse it before using it. Realize that's silly but I tend to lean more towards body washes, right now cetaphil has been working pretty well.


----------



## 0Kelly0 (Feb 24, 2018)

Bar soap.
Body wash's are irritating. They refuse to get off my skin. And require use of a lot of water too.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Give me the bubbly, baby. Any day. With the exception of oatmeal bar soap which calms my sensitive skin.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Everything I put on my skin bothers it. Especially my head and face. From the neck down I'm kind of OK but if I put any kind of soap or shampoo or even water on my head and face it starts not being OK.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i keep getting body wash, but i've been meaning to stop because of the plastic packaging. i can do better, i should do better.


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

I like bar soap, but it is way more expensive here than body wash, I can get really cheap bulk big bottles of body wash taht last longer.... so no choice there


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I like both, though I slightly get more grossed out with bar soaps if I drop them and if I get hair on them it is difficult to get off.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I find body washes to be less drying to the skin. But holding a bar of scented soap can be nice when they are homemade


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

yes


----------

